# 6 mo height



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She will grow, I wouldn't worry about that at all.
Whether or not to show her until she is within standard is your call.
I personally think a judge would have to be a major jerk to call the wicket on a 6-9 puppy. However, I HAVE SEEN IT MANY TIMES. So be prepared. In fact, what I saw one exhibitor do, would be my suggestion. Class of 3 6-9 bitches, judge called the wicket on all three of them!  One exhibitor instantly said "I THINK MY DOG IS SICK" and excused himself from the ring before they could get the wicket there. Smart. 
While I understand judges who do this are following the rules (there is NO provision for age in the height disqualification in the standard) -- I think it is dumb and not fair to put a strike against a puppy for not being full grown and wanting to get some ring time!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I showed Scout when she was 6 months and she was definitely not at standard height and I was not wicketed--thanks goodness. So, I guess if you really want to go for it, but know that it could happen and know what to do if it does happen.


----------

